# Almost more than I can bear



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

While fairly new here, I know there are many great hearts that share these forums, just as I know my pain will be understood. I must maintain my composure but everything hurts right now. I appreciate being able to post here.

Over the last several weeks, I've lost Holly, Caper, Jesse and, tonight, PoPo (Apollo) died at home. This makes 7 lost in 18 months, all but one due to age-related health issues.

In my lifetime, I've never had a pet die at home. I think Po, who was about to turn 12, wanted to be home. In all honesty, after losing his best dog friend, BearBear, he just has not been the same. He collapsed 2 weeks ago when Jesse was being loaded for her last ride to the vet. After all efforts, he rallied and was his old self briefly. Sat night, severe diarrhea set in without warning which I was able to get stopped. He was drinking heavily but stopped taking food. By late Sunday, we were carrying him in and out when he went into respiratory failure. 

Tomorrow morning will begin the first day I've had in 20+ years without a dog in my world. My prayer tonight is that Po is his magnificent self again, running with his brothers and sisters and that there truly is a heaven for all.

http://www.geocities.com/jakesdogs2001/


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

RIP Apollo,

I couldn't bear it if I lost my Apollo.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Apollo

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Apollo.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Apollo.

Intuit, I'm sorry to see you've lost so much & so many these past months. I'm certain it is almost unbearable. I wish there was something, anything, I could say that might help. From my own experience there really isn't.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Reading this brought tears to my eyes. I lost two in the span of a year and it almost broke me. 

I hope you will cherish the memories you have of all of your loved dogs and take good care of yourself during the grieving process.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I am sorry for your loss...............








I understand how you feel, we lost 5 of our golden oldies within a year........... that was one of the toughest times in my life.

_ "Looking back with tenderness along the path we trod, we bless the years spent with them, and leave the rest to God"_ 

Take care,
Anita


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine losing so many dogs in such a short time. I hope that you can find comfort in memories of your beloved friends.

Rest in peace, Holly, Caper, Jesse and Apollo.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

3 in a year and a half here. It's hard, really hard. RubyTuesday is right, there are never the right words it seems. I think we all just know that others understand and that's ok and brings a little bit of peace in itself.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

You have had a lot of loss in a very short time and I cannot even comprehend how you are coping with this. Please take care and know that despite this loss your dogs have appreciated your care during this time. I looked at your link and your dogs looked very content and happy. I'm very sorry that this has happened to you and to them.

RIP PoPo







You are now with Holly, Caper and Jesse. Sweet puppers, run free and together.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss It does so hurt and thanks for giving so maby pets a home... You are priceless

Do not be dogless their are so many breeders here and Rescues
In their memory get another,,,,,,


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone, so very much. My vet and his staff have been wonderful and also reached out to me during this time and I appreciate it so much. 

All were rescues, all had run of the house and a safe area outside for group play, time outs or just mom needs to clean the house (really clean the house). I was blessed to be able to work at home all these years and devote all my spare time to my pets and help with a few others that needed specialized fostering. All had stories, all lived well beyond 10. All were loved beyond words and will never be forgotten. Once I've had time to heal, I hope there will be another. I can't imagine the future without.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: IntuitDogThank you everyone, so very much. My vet and his staff have been wonderful and also reached out to me during this time and I appreciate it so much.
> 
> All were rescues, all had run of the house and a safe area outside for group play, time outs or just mom needs to clean the house (really clean the house). I was blessed to be able to work at home all these years and devote all my spare time to my pets and help with a few others that needed specialized fostering. All had stories, all lived well beyond 10. All were loved beyond words and will never be forgotten. Once I've had time to heal, I hope there will be another. I can't imagine the future without.



So sorry for this very hard time you are going though. I have lost 1 in my life time so far. Our Golden of 9 yrs. passed in Oct of this yr & this was very hard for us losing our first dog. I couldn't even imagine losing all............









I sure feel your pain as this brought tears to my eyes & bless you for rescuing............


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh how hard this must be for you! You lost so many fur kids. 

I know they understand how much they were loved and are running free and happy waiting for a day to re-unite with you.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I can imagine the pain. I almost wish I couldn't, but I guess it's like that song, The Dance. We know how it will end, but we love them anyway.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry about PO. I know how you feel. Sash died at home, too my God what a SHOCK. Im still having nightmares about it. 
I thought it would be easier as time went by but seems to be getting worse. I dread the holidays as Sash and I always had a turkey party when it was time to put it all away I always made him his special turkey bag in a freezer bag. 

I just want to give you a







because I know how much you miss them, they are like children that never grow up and leave home. arent they?
RIP Appollo


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of so many wonderful friends in such a short time. Thank-you for rescuing and giving them all a wonderful home. Time heals slowly the heart. Cherish your memories of each of them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a harsh time you must have gone thru. I hope eventually you can fill the emptiness with another dog. I have to go thru it soon with my senior and have put it off longer than she deserves. I am lucky to have two others to help me get through this. RIP Apollo,Holly, Caper and Jesse. You were some of the lucky ones!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Apollo waits for you with his soul mate at the bridge, tails wagging. Take comfort in knowing that he will watch over you and keep you safe, and that all your friends await your joyful reunion.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry for all of the heartache you are going through from the loss of your beloved dogs. What a blessing you have been to them, and how blessed you have been to share their lives as well. Thank you for caring so much for them and being so generous with your love.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry hear about that... I can understand what you are going through, I lost both my dogs within 3 months of each other (Ginger recently in October, Pooch in August).


----------

